# Look what I found !  1972 Peugeot



## Sirby (Jun 2, 2020)

I found this old Peugeot bicycle recently at an auction. I did a little research online and believe it to be a 1972 model PX10 .  The auction manager told me that when the crew picked it up from the seller they were told that "dad bought this bike in France and raced it there before bringing it to the US where is sat for decades".  It still has the years of dry basement dust on it. The rear brake cable clips were still disconnected from having shipped it years ago.
I know little about the hobby of collecting and restoring old bicycles, and am wondering what I should do with this one. I do not intend to keep it or ride it, but would like to sell it to someone who will appreciate it.
could this be a Peugeot team bike ? 

Serial number 2472486  I believe to be 1972 production with 21" seat tube, 10 speed, 26" wheels (rims measure 25" diameter) with two flat tubular tires.

Components include  AVA,  Christophe,  Simplex, Stronglight,  Maillard, Mafac,  Mavic, Nervex and Velox










.  Possibly  aftermarket Avocet III touring saddle and Suntour derailleur?  

Top decal on the seat tube is indicating "Reynolds 531" .  Is this an aluminum alloy butted main tube frame with steel lugs?  My magnet sticks to the tubes. Although I have not weighed it it seems pretty light.

What should I do with it?   What do you think I should ask for it? 

I appreciate your opinions and comments. 

-Sirby


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 2, 2020)

Nice example.  It's a stock import bike PX-10 from 73-73 with the standard frame lugs. Looks to be complete except for the saddle which should be a leather Brooks Champion.

They're nice bikes for sure and someone that really want's one will pay decent money for it.

Check eBay completed auctions .... probably $300 and up.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 2, 2020)

If you plan to sell, don't do anything with it other than maybe clean, overhaul bearings, new cables/housing & tires at most. Personally if I were planning to sell I would sell as is & let the new owner deal with resurrecting to their preference. Good luck!


----------



## Sirby (Jun 2, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Nice example.  It's a stock import bike PX-10 from 73-73 with the standard frame lugs. Looks to be complete except for the saddle which should be a leather Brooks Champion.
> 
> They're nice bikes for sure and someone that really want's one will pay decent money for it.
> 
> Check eBay completed auctions .... probably $300 and up.



Thanks for the info! I wonder if the Suntour rear mech. is stock or a replacement for the Simplex.  Do you think it is a stainless steel frame?


----------



## Sirby (Jun 2, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> If you plan to sell, don't do anything with it other than maybe clean, overhaul bearings, new cables/housing & tires at most. Personally if I were planning to sell I would sell as is & let the new owner deal with resurrecting to their preference. Good luck!



Thanks for the feedback.  I am not touching it.  I think I will try Craigs list and eBay.


----------



## 100bikes (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't think the Suntour rear derailleur was available until the mid 1970's. 

A French bicycle likely would be built with European components.
Likely cam with Simplex. 
Note the lack of braze on cable guides, etc.
rusty


----------



## juvela (Jun 14, 2020)

-----

The subject bicycle's model is called a PR-10.

It is one down the range from the PX-10 at this time.

here the model is shown in a 1974 catalogue page -





for a date confirmation you can check the machine's front mech as here:





in case your father saved the Simplex Criterium rear mech when he changed to the Suntour it would have had a mark like this -





---

note for rusty -

Maeda (Suntour) mechs reached the U.S.. market in the late 1960's and were widely available on both new bicycles and as parts.

yes, mech a replacement.  original would have been a Simplex Criterium model.







			VeloBase.com - Component: Simplex Criterium
		



-----


----------



## Amanda Reckonwith (Jun 18, 2020)

...as above, a PR-10. The PX-10's from this era had chrome sox for the most part, so they look like this.


----------



## Amanda Reckonwith (Jun 18, 2020)

...also, looking at that picture, there's something very strange going on with the crank arm angles. I can't quite put my finger on what's going on, but if you do sell this, you might want to check this out prior to selling it, and let the person who buys it  that it might be problematic.


----------



## rmfrance (May 12, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> The subject bicycle's model is called a PR-10.
> 
> ...



One down from a PS10, which is one down from a PR 10, in fact.  A 3-tubes Reynolds 531 frame, so they ride very nicely.


----------

